# Running water sound near pass side firewall



## pjam (Apr 7, 2005)

In my wife's 2003 2.5L Altima I have been hearing an odd sound.
It sounds like water moving somewhere near the dash/firewall on the passenger side. 
It usually only does it when taking off from a dead stop, and even that is intermittant.

I haven't had a chance to investigate further, but I'm wondering if anyone has had the same issue and what the fix was.
Thanks.

Edit: I just read a thread in which air pockets in the cooling system caused a gurgling noise, possibly my problem?


----------



## Suicidalspd99 (Jul 20, 2005)

I was gonna say a/c drain hose. Also the heater core is in that area. So the gurggling noise can come from that


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

THAT IS THE EXACT problem i had a while back.. 
if you search through old threads you might find mine.

but long story short there was air in my cooling system... some of the hoses in our cars don't have very strong clamps so we lose coolant .. my reservour went empty letting air get in there so the noice that i kept hearing was that...

i was told i had to flush the system but this is wat i did..

i jacked the car up in the front... left it on jack stands.. filled up my tank with more coolant but making sure the mixture would still be good enough for hot and cold temperatures.. i let the engine run for a while with the radiator cap off... until coolant just started shooting out.. that took care of mine.. it might work for you depending on how much air it caught...

sometimes you have to be careful though. because if you have a big air gap in there you might overheat....


----------



## pjam (Apr 7, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> THAT IS THE EXACT problem i had a while back..
> if you search through old threads you might find mine.
> 
> but long story short there was air in my cooling system... some of the hoses in our cars don't have very strong clamps so we lose coolant .. my reservour went empty letting air get in there so the noice that i kept hearing was that...
> ...


Thank you sir!
I had a feeling that was the issue. I was just going to run it with the rad cap off and add some coolant/water, as you suggested. Maybe not a bad idea to jack it up, though?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i really don't know if jacking up the car does the trick.. but i was told to .. so i did it.. try it w.out and see what happens... if not just jack it up..


----------



## Braffit (Mar 17, 2004)

I have a 2003 Altima 2.5S; had a blower motor relay replaced at the end of October and then the spark plugs changed in November and immediately following change of the plugs...the running water sound began in the engine, passenger side. I have read that a blown head gasket could also be the problem. Have not checked. Still driving with the watery sound.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

^^^ that's proven to work..


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

i have the same thing! gotta go to nissan soon...


----------



## climber999 (Dec 29, 2006)

cdmorenot said:


> THAT IS THE EXACT problem i had a while back..
> if you search through old threads you might find mine.
> 
> but long story short there was air in my cooling system... some of the hoses in our cars don't have very strong clamps so we lose coolant .. my reservour went empty letting air get in there so the noice that i kept hearing was that...
> ...


I have this same exact problem right now in my 2001 Pathfinder. Thanks for the info, I'll give it a try this weekend.


----------

